# The largest PB GSD you saw



## RebelGSD

I keep hearing about these 120-140lbs GSDs with not a gram of fat on them. I have handled hundreds in rescue, and had one male that was around 100lbs and not overweight. When I walk my 80lbs male, people tell me he must be 120lbs.

My question is whether these 120lbs lean females and 140 lbs lean males are real? How many have you seen among all the dog's you handled over the years?

I had a couple of 90 lbs females that were extremely obese and needed to lose 20-30lbs.


----------



## KZoppa

No fat on him, one of the shelter dogs I worked with was 110lbs. He was a BIG boy. I weighed him myself because I didnt believe he was as large as they were saying (130lbs was what they said). He was in good shape, 7 years old. Would have adopted him if i could have.

When I was 10 a friend of the family had another male with his sister. The female was 65lbs. The male was 100lbs even, though he'd also gotten sick and steroids had been necessary so that may have had an effect on his size. He was in decent shape too. Could have dropped a couple lbs but wouldnt have been necessary. He was lean and well muscled.


----------



## fuzzybunny

The largest PB GSD I've ever seen was 105 pounds and he was lean. I can't imagine 120 pounds.


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister's dad was pretty big from what I remember. I would say he was about 30' at the shoulder and around 110-120 pounds.

His mom was pretty big for a female too, but they breed for large over the standard dogs.

My male is 28' at the shoulder and weighs 85 pounds, I always hear "he's has to be well over 100."


----------



## Liesje

I saw a HUGE GSD one time, it was an old female, I think, American lines. Dog looked like 30" at the shoulder maybe more and probably 100lbs even though she was old and lean. Was not in bad condition given the age but it was like I couldn't peel my eyes away, she was so big it was disturbing.

I worked with a grossly fat female GSD at the shelter for a while. She was so fat she could barely move right so I just walked her real slow in big laps around the parking lot.


----------



## BlackCat

My Lobo was 100lb when he reached adulthood. I kept him lean, though, at about 95lb to protect his joints. Both his parents were within breed standard, but all three males in the litter grew to be pretty big boys. Just the luck of the genetic draw, I think.


----------



## Courtney

I honestly think some people exaggerate the weight of their dogs or they are just way off.

My boy weighed 71 pounds at his last vet visit about two weeks ago, several people have said when we are out & about that he must weigh 100 - 110 pounds, right? I LOVE to see there faces when I tell them his weight...then I hear, oh he's really small for a GSD...go figure:crazy:


----------



## martemchik

I've seen a 120, he was lean and coated (you could easily feel his ribs), he was about 32" at the shoulder and was only 2 years old. He tried to dominate my boy and failed missarably. He had the temperment of a St. Bernard. I've also seen an overweight sable at about 140, he was probably a good 20-30 lbs overweight and the owners knew it.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Mines the tallest I have seen. Otto is 31 1/2 inches at the withers. However he is very lean at 96lbs.


----------



## Lucy Dog

My neighbors GSD was about 30" and 120+ when he died. Not really fat, just completely oversized. 

He died when he was around 10 or 11 and was so crippled from his bad hips that he needed one of those wheel chairs just to get around.

He's the dog that got me into GSD's.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Moses weighs 105 and he is lean, he could easily handle another 3-5 lbs and still have a waist. I weigh him once a month to keep tabs on his weight. People do guess him at 120 because he is a big boy which is why I think we so often hear about '120 lbs' gsd's...it's people guessing. And then there are the overweight dogs that are carrying around way too many lbs.

I wasn't in the market for oversize he just turned out that way. He's a beautiful dog with impeccable temerpament, just happens to be a big boy.


----------



## Courtney

I totally didn't answer the question!

The largest I have seen is my sister-in-laws GSD male. Not sure of his lines (BYB) but he's really tall and she says he weighs 110..but he does not look good. His body proportions are off or something. He also has hip issues


----------



## rgollar

My 1 1/2 year is 98lbs and the vet keep a real close eye on him because he says he a little on the lean side. But encourages me this is better than being overweight which I agree. He got to 103 lbs when I switched him to raw feeding and I could easily see his ribs when he laid down. I also think to many people say a dog is a weight and they are just guessing. Every one that sees my dog says he looks like he weighs 130lbs which I know other wise.


----------



## tami97

When we picked up shasta her sire stood up and put his paws on my shoulders and his head was taller than mine. Im a little over 5 foot. She said he was 125 lbs and now he is 130 lbs (I have pics if any one wants to see them) her dam was said to be 85lbs. Shasta is around 90lbs and turned a year on the 17th.


----------



## Lilie

I have to say Hondo is the biggest 'looking' GSD that I've seen. However, I do not visit any GSD related events. I struggle to keep him under 100lbs. Because he is long haired, he looks as though he has a greater body mass then he actually does. When he is wet, you can tell he is lean. 

Hondo is oversized, both his parents are within standard. Another luck of genetics. If I were to stuff Hondo I could see him easily going to 130 or more. I could then use him as a kitchen table.


----------



## LukasGSD

Lmao. Never seen one that is especially big. Lukas could lose a few pounds but he's probably around 95 or 100. I'm guessin he's about 27 inches tall.


But apparently Cierny is going to be 150lbs! (accourding to a pyranese enthusiast we met one day) 
We said, "No, only about 80 at the most and that would be fur" 
"Oh I think you'll be surprised." ("Oh I think I'd be more like..mortified." LOL)


----------



## Josie/Zeus

The largest I have seen was my old dog Zeus.

He as 28 (maybe taller, I can't remember) inches at the shoulder and weighs 110 lbs. He DID get fat at one point, tipping at 122 lbs. 


























122 lbs here

















Lost the weight again here


----------



## GSDGunner

Gunner is 110lbs. At least he was when he was weighed in August. I also don't think he's too overweight, but he probably is. 
He is and always was higher in weight than other dogs growing up.
I took him to the breeder once when he was about 4 months old and she had two of his littermates. He was taller and bigger than the other two. They looked like they were different ages. 

He stands somewhere between 27-28 inches. He's got an enormous chest.  Well, it looks enormous anyway. But when I pet him or grab his sides, I don't feel any fat. He's solid as a rock. I am trying to bring the weight down though. I'd like to see him get down to about 95lbs. I think I've gotten some off now that his leg injury seems to be healed.

But he is a big boy, no denying that.


----------



## KZoppa

Oh geez i cant believe I forgot about Shasta's dad. ~face palm~. When I went to meet Shasta and her parents, her mom was 65lbs and her dad was 110lbs and he was actually underweight. They said he'd been put on a diet because he was overweight and he'd lost more than they had intended so they were trying to get him back to a good body weight for him. I'm 5'6 and his shoulder easily was above my waist. He was HUGE! Really all he needed was another 4-5 lbs and he would have been perfect body condition for his frame. His prelims showed he was OFA good with his hips. Lost touch so dont know if they ever managed to get his official OFA rating after he turned 2.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Josie where was that picture taken with the water and trees in the background? That can't be around here anywhere??? If it is tell me, I want to go there!


----------



## Emoore

The biggest purebred GSD I've seen belonged to a friend, who got him at Sukee Shepherds (remember them?). He was a confirmed 110lb lean. He ended up with crippling joint problems and had to be put down at 9 years old.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Josie where was that picture taken with the water and trees in the background? That can't be around here anywhere??? If it is tell me, I want to go there!


That's in Lake Berryessa in Napa CA.  I took Zeus there once a week, he loved that place. :wub:


----------



## lhczth

The largest I have seen with known weight was a working line dog at 105 lean #. I personally don't like dealing with a lean 90# dog that isn't that tall (well within standard). I can't imagine working a dog that was 110#. I have seen tall dogs, but never knew what they weighed.


----------



## billsharp

I liked that pic, too. I figured it wasn't taken in Texas, unless it was in the Hill Country.


----------



## mycobraracr

My neighbors GSD (Bear) is huge! At least to me. I dont even want to guess how tall but I know he weighs 110 lbs not fat. He is seven years old and having hip problems  He is such a big love bug.


----------



## Jax08

102 lbs and skinny. He was a foster. Any one I've seen over that was just fat.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Scarlett "looks" huge, but she really is all fluff.  She's tall for a female at 27 inches, but she weighs only 75 lbs. She was only 65 lbs when we got her. She was 2 years old and really bony. She's a good weight now. 

Not to hijack the thread, but... 

I cannot imagine handling a sick dog who weighed as much as I do. When Scarlett hurt her shoulder and we had to carry her in the house, my husband said "New weight limit for our dogs...75 lbs." 

How DO you handle a dog that size if you have to pick them up? I am quite frequently the only person home with Scarlett.


----------



## Mrs.K

They must be completely outside the standard if they are that big and lean the same time. 

Yukon is right at the 65 cm mark and he's got 80 pounds *AND *looks chunky at the moment.


----------



## Doc

Emoore said:


> The biggest purebred GSD I've seen belonged to a friend, who got him at Sukee Shepherds (remember them?). He was a confirmed 110lb lean. He ended up with crippling joint problems and had to be put down at 9 years old.


They are still around.


----------



## Franksmom

Frank is 29.5 inches and a very lean 86 pounds, at 21 months he still has a lot of filling out to do but I dont' see him ever being over 100, His Mom is the same size he is and his Dad if I remember right is about 30 inches and 120pounds


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Our first GSD was 30" and weighed between 117-120 most of her adult life. Vet always said she could stand to lose 5-10lbs but we had a hard time keeping the weight off.


----------



## Judahsmom

Judah is 17 months and is 30.5" at the withers. He weighs 85 lbs and looks lean but I want to keep it that way to protect his hips. I was told he was the runt of the litter. Haven't seen any of his litter mates.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

This was Kodi, he was 32" at the shoulders and I kept him a lean 125lbs, the breeder was mortified, (and frankly I was a tad surprised he got that big)..Loved him to death, but kinda missing a few brain cells)










This is an old old xmas card I had of Sami (female /rescue,) Jake (within standard
And Kodi the "mutant" Both Sami and Jake were 26" at the shoulders, and you can kinda see the size difference


----------



## Lilie

This thread got me to thinking, so I measured Hondo. He is between 28" and 29". It's difficult to tell because of all his hair. 

On the other hand, Maggie is only 7"......


----------



## vicky2200

Ditto (female) is nearly 80lbs and 27" at the withers. She's the biggest I've seen. She's above the standard but I'm sure there are dogs that are much larger than her. My mom saw a male from her parents (past litter) and she said he was huge.


----------



## Emoore

Doc said:


> They are still around.


Yeah I know I just haven't heard much from them lately. Seems like maybe 5 or 6 years ago someone would come on the boards occasionally with a Sukee dog or asking for feedback about them. Haven't heard anything in several years.


----------



## RebelGSD

Well, this is comforting to hear. I am tired of listening to stories about the 120 lbs females and 140 lbs males, all lean, of course. It was surprising that after handling all these rescue dogs I have not run into any.


----------



## spiritsmom

My old guy, Kaiser, was about 30" and 110-115 pounds in his prime. He had a commanding presence back then but really was a big ol teddy bear. I think his head was the biggest part of him!


----------



## bradbobish

My GSD I had back in high school in took with me to college was 35" at the shoulder and weighed 135-138lbs after he filled out around 4yrs old. Solid muscle, barely any fat, and very agile. A few joint issues growing up since he grew so fast. Passed away at 8.5 years old due to complications during surgery from stomach bloat. He was healthy his whole life, and never had any issues. No issues with hips or anything. I'm a little biased but he was the best looking Shepherd 

RIP Bear! 2000-2009

Brad


----------



## TommyB681

I saw a 10 year old male at my dog park last December. His owner said he was 132 lbs and 30 inches at the shoulders which he looked every bit of. For an older guy I played tug with him and it was one of the most ruthless games Ive played with any dog. Im about 240lbs and he was dragging me all over the park by the tug. Biggest/most powerful GSD Ive ever been around, including my departments K9 team which Ive been a bite dummy for. Havent seen him since then


----------



## Shaolin

A friend of my MIL had a GSD named Titan. It was of German WL descent and that dog lived up to his name Titan. He was a solid 140lbs and was about 35" tall. If it weren't for the fact they had the papers for this dog, I would never have believed it was a PB GSD. At age two, he made Finn look like a Puppy. Most gentle dog you've ever met, but had a head the size of a basket ball and paws to match.

From what the person said, they had to do a C-Section on the bitch as the puppies were so big.


----------



## shepherdmom

RebelGSD said:


> I keep hearing about these 120-140lbs GSDs with not a gram of fat on them. I have handled hundreds in rescue, and had one male that was around 100lbs and not overweight. When I walk my 80lbs male, people tell me he must be 120lbs.
> 
> My question is whether these 120lbs lean females and 140 lbs lean males are real? How many have you seen among all the dog's you handled over the years?
> 
> I had a couple of 90 lbs females that were extremely obese and needed to lose 20-30lbs.


Well we were just at the vet last week. My girl is 92#'s She could probably loose a little. She is from rescue.










My boy is also around 92#'s. I'm keeping him lean because of arthritis and age (12 yrs. old) in his prime he was about 105.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

My guys pretty huge, tall and all legs though, when he first arrived he was 73 now he is 75# and frankly i think he would look good at 85, 

I have seen pretty large ones over the years, never one that could be 140 though.


----------



## belladonnalily

My boy was 105 at just shy of 8 mo. He was just starting to fill out, so while I don't think (or hope) he'll get any taller, I'm guessing he is about 110-115 now at 10mo. We'll be going to the vet this week for a weight check, but he definitely has muscled up in the past 2 months. He is already bigger than his dad (~95lbs).

Here he is this past week and with his best buddy, who is just 3 weeks younger:

And one taken at his 8 mo weight check.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily

Whoops here's the pic I meant to attach.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily

Scarlettsmom said:


> Scarlett "looks" huge, but she really is all fluff.  She's tall for a female at 27 inches, but she weighs only 75 lbs. She was only 65 lbs when we got her. She was 2 years old and really bony. She's a good weight now.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but...
> 
> I cannot imagine handling a sick dog who weighed as much as I do. When Scarlett hurt her shoulder and we had to carry her in the house, my husband said "New weight limit for our dogs...75 lbs."
> 
> How DO you handle a dog that size if you have to pick them up? I am quite frequently the only person home with Scarlett.


This is something that concerns me as well. I plan on doing a lot of hiking with my guy and will be taking every pet first aid course I can find soon, as I need every advantage I can get. I plan on carrying a sling in my backpack so if I can help him, I will. No way I would be able to carry him down a mountain...right now he's only about 15lbs behind me in weight!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine

I worry about that too with the larger dogs. I don't know what I would do if I had a 100+ lb dog and it needed to be carried in an emergency. I could pick Bianca up at 70-75 pounds but I couldn't carry her very far, anything larger than that and there's no way I could do it. I know there are stretchers/travois type things you can buy for large dogs for emergencies. I wonder if people with giant dogs have a plan for what they'd do if something happened.


----------



## MrsFergione

120lb male and not overweight


----------



## Scorask

Here is my dog Boston. He is just over 14 months and weighed in @ 127.5lbs at his annual check up. He doesn't have one oz. of fat on him and is very quick too. His father weighed 100lbs and his mother was 80lbs. I am actually bringing him up to meet them soon. That is my daughter who only weighs about 30lbs lol. He is such a gentle dog too with a great temperment.


----------



## Scorask

I will measure him when I get home to see what his height is.....


----------



## jafo220

Cruz weighed in at a some what lean healthy weight of 103 lbs. on a vet visit month before last. We just went in last Friday and we weighed him again. With all the run time he's had in the last month, he weighed at we'll call it 100 lbs. He's lost three pounds. That's good as I want to keep him on the lean side. 

He is not the biggest I've seen though. We were driving home one day from the pet store and seen a GSD that looked just smaller than a full size Great Dane. I had to slow down for a second to be sure what I was looking at. This dog dwarfed Cruz and Cruz is a big boy. We couldn't believe our eyes. You could only guess at his weight. But he was huge and he was a GSD. I refer to it as a he as I don't think a female would or could get to that size. He was massive and he was NOT fat. If I ever see this dog out again, I will definitely take pics and try to get Cruz beside him for a comparison. He was a freak of nature for sure.


----------



## Ozzy86

My just turned 9 months old boy weighed in at 105lb on his vet visit. He's already bigger than his mom and dad so i can only guess what he will end up at.


----------



## marreromcp

My Roxie is just shy of 7 months and is 85lbs. Wondering how big she will be. Doesn't really "love" to eat and she is very lean. Both parents were over 100lbs.


----------



## SuperG

I once saw...well let me start at the beginning..I was in the Schwarzwald ( Black Forest) near the upper Rhine river...it was just getting dark and I was attacked by at least 3 wolves..never had a chance...they were on me everywhere, it was like a swarm of bees but tearing at my flesh. Funny....it seemed like everything was happening in slow motion...and then, out of nowhere came this behemoth of a wolf...or so I thought...this "wolf" dispatched the other wolves in a manner which put them to shame...I assumed this was the "wolf" which would kill me and claim me as it's next meal..I passed out at that point I'm pretty certain. I came to in a house with a couple tending to my bleeding lacerations and they said help was on the way. Even though I was in great pain, I was soothed by the fact that I was still alive....and then my eyes wandered a bit...and there it was...the "wolf"...I obviously flinched so violently that the man asked what was wrong?...I said "the wolf ....it was there "...He smiled and said not to worry as it was their German shepherd Krieger. I told him he was many times too large to be a purebred German shepherd...and he agreed on the massive size but yet contended Krieger came from quality pure lines but obviously was anomaly. He stated that Krieger weighed 114 kilos....250 pounds....so unless your GSD is bigger than 250 pounds..................


SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

I lost my Cesar a little over a year ago, he was a rescue but a purebred, with a number tatooed in his ear that was registered with the United Schutzhund Clubs of America. He was taller than any GSD I have seen or owned, taller than any of my wolf shepherds were. He measured within the breed standard for a female Great Dane, built square and straight-backed. To look at him he didn't look like he was heavy-boned, until you compared his legs with a normal sized dog. He was extremely athletic, especially for his size, and could jump like a horse. I'll try and find a photo to add...

In the photo with 2 dogs, he is the larger boy behind. 2nd photo is also him.

And I must add, I miss him so much--hermangiosarcoma.

Susan


----------



## SuperG

RebelGSD said:


> I had a couple of 90 lbs females that were extremely obese and needed to lose 20-30lbs.



Well, I sure hope you didn't say that in front of them.


SuperG


----------



## warpwr

Kazar weighed right around 120 lbs.
He would take those irrigation valve covers out of the ground if we didn't bring his frisbee.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

The largest I've seen is my boy. He weighs over 100# but is very lean. I wanna say so far he takes the cake.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

We had 30-31" female that weighed 117lbs most of her adult life. Her head was too small...ears were too big ... she had HD...She was a hot mess but a good dog.


----------



## cliffson1

"Andy" was a 29 1/2 inch, 140 lb military attack demo dog we had at Ft. Bennington, Ga. I once saw him staked out to a log, and some soldiers came through the woods to close( they didn't see him), and he pulled the log as he nailed one of the soldiers.....lol.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

130 pounds would be about 50 pounds over breed standard . . perhaps a King Shepherd or King Shepherd crossback


----------



## misslesleedavis1

There's one that goes up and down my street. Cute little pup he was, wearing a Christmas sweater and boots. Now he's older, fully grown at 140 with feet that jet out and hips that move all over the place when he walks


----------



## sam394

*Harry*

My boy harry, was little overweight at 127lbs but now a lean(ish) 115lbs.


----------



## loboMiami

My pups dad is 32" and 132 lbs lean. My pup now is 6mnths and 65lbs last weighed about 2 weeks ago so maybe a few pounds more


----------



## Leon big boy

My Leon is a baby with 4 months and 2 weeks and 58 lbs. A beatiful Chile but história best is his temper. Very calm and comes always to stay with me.


----------



## SamsontheGSD

Our last one, Trouble, was 104 lb female at 4. She was not overweight but vet wanted her at 100 so she didn't have to take a second heartworm pill or put undue stress on her joints. We kept her between 98-104 her entire life. She was 26" and very muscular. GWL.


----------



## Leon big boy

My Leon, 5 months and 2 days, 65 lbs and 22,5 in. I think he easy overcome 100 lbs and is nota fat.


----------



## dz0qp5

Harley is 2 and a lean 105. He is really big boned with a huge head.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Why are these dogs that are over the breed standard bred? Isn't this weight bad for their joints and agility?

Origin: Germany
Weight: Male: 66–88 lbs (30–40 kg), Female: 49–71 lbs (22–32 kg)
Height: Male: 24–26 inches (60–65 cm), Female: 22–24 inches (55–60 cm)


----------



## Slamdunc

A GSD is a medium sized dog. Bigger is definitely not better. It's funny how many comments reference dogs over 100 lbs with hip and joint problems. I've never had a male over 85 lbs and all my dogs worked, could run and were healthy and agile into their senior years. My inlaws who had an obese GSD that weighed about 100 lbs would comment that my 85 lb dog was small???? It just showed that they really didn't know what a real GSD was and meant to be. 

If you can not see the ribs while the dog is running, if you can not easily and distinctly feel each rib when you run your fingers down your dog's side.... It is overweight. It should feel like hitting little speed bumps. If you can not see a distinct waist line your dog is fat. Just because your dog can weigh 100 or 110 lbs doesn't mean it is healthy or it should weigh that. If your dog can not run or at least walk for miles, it is out of shape and probably overweight. 

I'm sorry but GSD's weighing well over 110 lbs are overweight and probably obese. I know of one 100 lb male, my dogs litter mate, that was solid and could work. at 110 he would be fat. This is a big pet peeve of mine, I feel sorry for obese dogs and the obvious health affects. Too many people kill their dogs with kindness, i.e. treats and no exercise. The weight of a GSD is not a bonus, bigger dogs are not better. I work dogs everyday and the serious dog folks never discuss or brag about their dog's weight. How many fat Olympic Sprinters have you ever seen? Our dogs should be athletic and I'd rather discuss clocking my dog at 32 mph's then his 80 lb weight. Weight does not impress me, being able to run, exercise and work does.


----------



## Nigel

Slamdunc said:


> A GSD is a medium sized dog. Bigger is definitely not better. It's funny how many comments reference dogs over 100 lbs with hip and joint problems. I've never had a male over 85 lbs and all my dogs worked, could run and were healthy and agile into their senior years. My inlaws who had an obese GSD that weighed about 100 lbs would comment that my 85 lb dog was small???? It just showed that they really didn't know what a real GSD was and meant to be.
> 
> If you can not see the ribs while the dog is running, if you can not easily and distinctly feel each rib when you run your fingers down your dog's side.... It is overweight. It should feel like hitting little speed bumps. If you can not see a distinct waist line your dog is fat. Just because your dog can weigh 100 or 110 lbs doesn't mean it is healthy or it should weigh that. If your dog can not run or at least walk for miles, it is out of shape and probably overweight.
> 
> I'm sorry but GSD's weighing well over 110 lbs are overweight and probably obese. I know of one 100 lb male, my dogs litter mate, that was solid and could work. at 110 he would be fat. This is a big pet peeve of mine, I feel sorry for obese dogs and the obvious health affects. Too many people kill their dogs with kindness, i.e. treats and no exercise. The weight of a GSD is not a bonus, bigger dogs are not better. I work dogs everyday and the serious dog folks never discuss or brag about their dog's weight. How many fat Olympic Sprinters have you ever seen? Our dogs should be athletic and I'd rather discuss clocking my dog at 32 mph's then his 80 lb weight. Weight does not impress me, being able to run, exercise and work does.


Kill joy! :grin2:

Seriously though, dogs kept even slightly over weight may live shorter lives, some studies say approximately 2 years less.


----------



## Slamdunc

Nigel said:


> Kill joy! :grin2:
> 
> Seriously though, dogs kept even slightly over weight may live shorter lives, some studies say approximately 2 years less.


No doubt that I am a kill joy. Yup, many studies from mice to men have shown that thinner animals / people live considerably longer lives. I agree, over weight dogs definitely live shorter and unhealthier lives.


----------



## astrovan2487

I think a lot of people think GSDs are bigger than they really are because of their thick fur. A 100 lb dog might look 120lbs with thick fur. 
I used to have people tell me my 92lb 26" tall rescue female was small, in all reality she was over standard for a GSD. The dog I have now is a 57lb, 23" tall young working line and just about everyone outside of club says she is tiny and underweight. Most people have no idea what the standard actually is. My rescue female was oversized but always lean, she had arthritis fairly early but lived to be over 16 and was able to get around on her own up untill the end. She was a very healthy dog but the poor girl was so clumsy even at a young age, all the over standard GSDs I see are like that. 
Watching protection it always looks like the hardest hitters, the ones taking helpers down are the super fast, agile 60-70 lb malinois. Speed and intensity beats big and heavy any day in my mind.


----------



## dz0qp5

I think most people on this board are knowledgeable about the breed standard, or the potential health affects of an oversized dog, but I don't think that was the title of this thread.


----------



## Dracovich

Mine, he out grew both his parents. At his heaviest he was 130, but he is now 110 at a healthy weight. When he was 130 his body score was a 4 (1-5, 3 being ideal weight), but last vet visit he was given a 3 for body score.

He can't jump very high, but other than that he doesn't suffer any structural issues and is considerably mobile and athletic. No signs of issues in his hips or elbows.

I see one at the park who looks over 30" tall, but her rear end height is probably 4-5" shorter, her structure looks horrible.

I should measure my boy's height when I get home, I'll try to remember to post it on here.


----------



## maxtmill

My first GSD was about 110 pounds. He was not fat by any means, was structurally sound, and came from a show/breeder in my home state. Our vet said he was just larger than breed standard - healthy as a horse!


----------



## Kazel

My current GSD is 47# and truly does need to gain a few pounds, we're working on it. My dad constantly says she's too small and not a real GSD because of how small she is, even though she fits the standard size perfectly which pisses my dad off to no end. 

The biggest I've seen was a purebred white and overweight but even if he had been lean he would've been well over 100#. He was a behemoth, very tall thickset dog.


----------



## Leon big boy

Hi, i am from Brazil and have this two Babies, 5 months and 1 week. Leon 29 kg or 64 lbs and Lady 18 kg or 40 lbs . Both born ar same day, not brothers.
Do you really think they are overweighted?
Sheers.


----------



## Leon big boy

More pictures.


----------



## dz0qp5

aww he's just a baby. What a cutie.


----------



## Nigel

They look like nice pups to me! 

No comments are directed at anyone specifically. Most folks are posting in generalities in regards to weight and size. Oversized dogs depicted as lumbering giants is not always accurate either. A large physically fit dog with the muscle mass to support its frame can be very athletic.


----------



## Leon big boy

Thanks! I was start to worry about their helth! I been trying to hold their food to dont let them too heavy. I made their food myself. Usually Corn potato with chicken leg and carrot and liver sometimes.


----------



## Leon big boy

This is Leon when i hot him, 1 month, 4 lbs, and now, 5 months and 2 weeks, 68 lbs.


----------



## Leon big boy

Leon, 1 month, 4 lbs


----------



## Leon big boy

Lady and Leon, 2 months


----------



## razorone

*My HUGE GSD feamle*

I am a disabled veteran, so I went to look for a new dog as my old service dog had passed away, so I went to the pound and saw this GSD female that looked emaciated in the front room, meaning they were trying to get her homed ASAP. I lived in Alaska most of my life and know what to look for and not to look for and how to train dogs, I disregarded all of that when I saw her cause it broke my heart so I had to convince GF at the time that I wanted to get a new dog, so the next morning as soon as they opened I called and asked if they still had her and they said yes, so I said I will be right down to pick her up. She weighed 60ish pounds was petrified and she was so malnourished her ribs were sticking out. They told me they had the papers for her but fixed her so I don't know what the point of that was... 
Anyway she now weighs 108 lbs give or take, I had to measure her for her vest after I had trained and fed her and her chest is 42 inchs, her waist is 28 inchs. She is about 26 inchs tall(roughly). She had been abused and so she was a lot of work to get her into shape, but as they say, "she has her forever home" and I knew it the moment I saw her.:grin2: I saved her and now she saves me, we are inseparable. Here is an okay picture of her as she is camera shy like her dad... 


I always say that I would remember ever bit of SERE training and make it a VERY long day indeed for the person who did this to her, if I EVER found the person that had done to her. No animal should ever have to go through what I can imagine she went through. Hope you all like the picture...


----------



## SuperG

razorone said:


> I am a disabled veteran, so I went to look for a new dog as my old service dog had passed away, so I went to the pound and saw this GSD female that looked emaciated in the front room, meaning they were trying to get her homed ASAP. I lived in Alaska most of my life and know what to look for and not to look for and how to train dogs, I disregarded all of that when I saw her cause it broke my heart so I had to convince GF at the time that I wanted to get a new dog, so the next morning as soon as they opened I called and asked if they still had her and they said yes, so I said I will be right down to pick her up. She weighed 60ish pounds was petrified and she was so malnourished her ribs were sticking out. They told me they had the papers for her but fixed her so I don't know what the point of that was...
> Anyway she now weighs 108 lbs give or take, I had to measure her for her vest after I had trained and fed her and her chest is 42 inchs, her waist is 28 inchs. She is about 26 inchs tall(roughly). She had been abused and so she was a lot of work to get her into shape, but as they say, "she has her forever home" and I knew it the moment I saw her.:grin2: I saved her and now she saves me, we are inseparable. Here is an okay picture of her as she is camera shy like her dad...
> 
> 
> I always say that I would remember ever bit of SERE training and make it a VERY long day indeed for the person who did this to her, if I EVER found the person that had done to her. No animal should ever have to go through what I can imagine she went through. Hope you all like the picture...


That's a truly wonderful story......so good the two of you found each other.....

SuperG


----------



## Nigel

Congratulations razorone, you two sound like you'll be a great team!


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I would not have a GSD that did not conform to the breed standard. I certainly would not breed to one.


----------



## razorone

Nurse Bishop said:


> I would not have a GSD that did not conform to the breed standard. I certainly would not breed to one.



I don't think that was the point of my post, but okay I agree. My dog is from the DDR fyi in case that helps to explain her size...


----------



## tim_s_adams

I gotta tell ya I had a very similar experience. But, though my dog was initially very timid, she grew to be incredibly stable , confident, and amazingly sure of herself. She also grew to be 0around 95 lbs, but was still playing with puppies and cats at 12 yrs of age! Good Luck to you, @razorone...your dog sounds and looks fantastic!


----------



## Leon big boy

My Leon, 5 months-65 lbs, one year-98 lbs and now, one year 2 months and 2 weeks, 118 lbs, and still growing.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

This is a Leonberger, right? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonberger


----------



## Leon big boy

Nurse Bishop said:


> This is a Leonberger, right? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonberger


You Think so?

Look att these pics with a leonberger and a GSD with a floppy ear. Maybe he comes with a gene fail to ears cartilage, no? What you Think?


----------



## razorone

*My Dogue..*

Thank you, all for the comments that were given. She is great!!! Even the person that didn't seem to like my dog because of her being out of breed standard. :congratulations: One thing I am NOT fond of is show line GSD's, they produce an unnatural gait in these animals and it isn't healthy for them, I call it frog stance. Mine is solid working line. I had a hard of a time trying to explain my dog's size. First thinking she was king shepherd, then looking back at her papers that were in German I was able to track down to Chemnitz so that said, the DDR security police bred their dogs to be large and intimidating and that is the only thing that I can find in her background that could explain her being way way out of breed standard as the other very kind person was so apt in pointing out. Whenever I go to the VA hospital I get 15-20 compliments on her and several breeding requests. A slow day on the compliment side would be under 10 in a given two hour period of time.
My last service dog was a rottie that I had had since she was a puppy, she was only about 90 lbs which is kinda small for a rottie, but she was the kindest soul I had ever met. I found a kitten that had some how made it out on to a 4 lane road that was probably 4-5wks old. Well my rottie not being fixed, about 4 days after finding the kitten she started making milk and nursed the kitten for wks till I could properly ween it. 
I LOVE animals period, I have found them to be without malice and we as people break them to do bad things. Kinda the reason why I have my girl now as she is my constant companion and she really freaks out when ever I walk away from her and let anyone watch her while I go to do something. So I don't know who misses who more, me or her... :crying:

I will try to post a better picture of her if I can get her to allow me to take one.


----------



## razorone

Some slightly better pics of my baby


----------



## JasonRS

My gsd is in the 100-110lb range, it was hard to get him to stay still on the scale. The vet listed him at 110, but either way he's in excellent shape and everyone who sees him comments that he's huge compared to other GSDs. I can't imagine what he'd look like with another 40lbs on him though, that's just absurd.


----------



## Taylor38573

RebelGSD said:


> I keep hearing about these 120-140lbs GSDs with not a gram of fat on them. I have handled hundreds in rescue, and had one male that was around 100lbs and not overweight. When I walk my 80lbs male, people tell me he must be 120lbs.
> 
> My question is whether these 120lbs lean females and 140 lbs lean males are real? How many have you seen among all the dog's you handled over the years?
> 
> I had a couple of 90 lbs females that were extremely obese and needed to lose 20-30lbs.


my Shepard Max is 130 pounds and quite lean his ribs are visible but he’s not underweight. Most people ask if he’s a wold dog because they’ve never seen one so big.


----------

